# PING G25 Gap wedge or a different brand



## Wolfman (May 24, 2013)

I am tempted to order the matching 50 deg gap wedge from Ping

However would I be better off

1. Buying a Vokey
2. Buying a different brand
3. Use my Cleveland 52 deg
4. Use  my Wilson Staff 48 deg

My PW on the Ping is 45 and the SW is 54

Any advice ?


----------



## Hogieefc (May 24, 2013)

Hi Wolfman,
I would suggest a 50 degree wedge,i currently use a cleveland cg16 which goes well for me.

May be best sticking to the G25 wedge to match the irons,depends if you prefer a cavity back or blade type wedge.


----------



## Wolfman (May 24, 2013)

The PING G25 will be a cavity back and should be easy to hit

My Cleveland CG16 is a blade wedge yet still easy to hit

Not sure if 2 deg difference will be that noticable


----------



## One Planer (May 24, 2013)

Wedges, for me, are as individual as a putter.

I tried all sorts when I got fitted, but always found myself back at the Mizuno.

Have you tried the G25 gap wedge?


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

I got the G20 gap wedge to go with my set and its great. If you get on really well with the irons i would get the wedge to go with them if i was you.


----------



## Dellboy (May 24, 2013)

Got my U wedge (G25) yesterday, so easy to hit.

Did try a few others in the pro shop but went for the ping U as I'm just getting to grips with my new clubs and thought its better to stick with the same.

Loving the G25's.


----------



## Wolfman (May 24, 2013)

Yes I hit the G25 very well the PW and SW I use all the time, 

Feel like I need a wedge between them

How much does the G25 U Wedge cost ?


----------



## duncan mackie (May 24, 2013)

If I had an appropriate GW available to sit in with my existing PW and SW it would be a no-brainer.

I have sympathy with the view that they are 'individual' clubs, but not when you are using a matching SW and looking to fill in between - you might as well have individual irons! In fact this is actually the downside of not having matching wedges - you start to get favourite clubs and make your selection based on this rather than the appropriate club for the shot (yes; the one you feel confident with is the right club  but that's another issue!)

You are lucky that you can get a matching GW - in their wisdom the European distributors don't make this available here for me, ar the SW,  but I have seperate wedge sets anyway so it's not an issue.


----------



## Dellboy (May 24, 2013)

Wolfman said:



			Yes I hit the G25 very well the PW and SW I use all the time, 

Feel like I need a wedge between them

How much does the G25 U Wedge cost ?
		
Click to expand...

I paid at my local pro shop, Â£66 but not sure if that's the RRP or not.


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Dellboy said:



			I paid at my local pro shop, Â£66 but not sure if that's the RRP or not.
		
Click to expand...

You can order them online at clubhouse golf iirc as well.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 24, 2013)

I have always felt happier with matching gap/utility/attack wedge had to track my current one down from US to keep the set consistent and gapping to my liking. It is personal choice though but with 54 SW 50 would be of more use than 52 IMO.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You can order them online at clubhouse golf iirc as well.
		
Click to expand...

well you can see the products and prices, but you have to call them on the phone to order Ping products (as elsewhere)


----------



## car.crash (May 24, 2013)

I just ordered the g20 lob and it was Â£65 from snainton golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2013)

Ping do other wedges aside from the matching ones for the G or I range so get down to a retailer (ideally a club pro) so why not check those out http://www.ping.com/clubs/wedges.aspx


----------



## markgs (May 24, 2013)

the g20 lob wedge i got is crap the sole is way to thick for summer fairway and tight lies. go for a nick sharp wedge set


----------



## sev112 (May 24, 2013)

markgs said:



			the g20 lob wedge i got is crap the sole is way to thick for summer fairway and tight lies. go for a nick sharp wedge set
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha - that's right, it's the club's fault, not yours 

Lovely clubs, nice wide sole ; I have no prob with them on hard lies - I practice in my hall off a thin mat on a wood floor with no probs


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			well you can see the products and prices, but you have to call them on the phone to order Ping products (as elsewhere)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah oops i forgot. You have to ring them to confirm purchase etc while its Ping. Thats what i did :rofl:


----------



## markgs (May 24, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Ha ha ha - that's right, it's the club's fault, not yours 

Lovely clubs, nice wide sole ; I have no prob with them on hard lies - I practice in my hall off a thin mat on a wood floor with no probs
		
Click to expand...

ha ha ha i use a vokey wedge and its fine so to me its the club, i play with a pro regular and he has the same view even told me not to buy it.


----------



## sev112 (May 24, 2013)

Good for you  it's what works that matters

Suppose the opposite must be true as well, if you use one with less bounce then on softer grass then it will lead to mi***** as well.
Personally I take the maximum forgiveness I can get to avoid fats if I don't hit the ball in the perfect spot every time.  Tend to find the bigger sole works for me more

Happy golfing


----------



## Hallsy (May 24, 2013)

Ive just bought the G25 irons from 4 to PW and my club pro gapped my existing gap wedge and SW  to 50/55 to suit foc


----------



## sev112 (May 24, 2013)

sev112 said:



			Good for you  it's what works that matters

Suppose the opposite must be true as well, if you use one with less bounce then on softer grass then it will lead to mi***** as well.
Personally I take the maximum forgiveness I can get to avoid fats if I don't hit the ball in the perfect spot every time.  Tend to find the bigger sole works for me more

Happy golfing
		
Click to expand...


Wow , can't believe that the software prevents you typing "m i s h i t s" - is this because it thinks it is swearing or because it is similar to "s***k ?

Blimey that's another point scoring misdemeanour I didn't do ...


----------



## Dave B (May 25, 2013)

I've always preferred players irons however after trying the i20's and G25's I've bitten the bullet and will get fitted for the G25's today. I'm sure i'll get some abuse off my mates for using what they may class as beginners clubs but I'm confident that come the end of 18 holes they'll want to have a go as I've never hit a club as easy to use with as much accuracy and feel.

I tried the i20's and it was close however the consistency and feel with the G25's won me over.

Personally if I had the G25 PW and SW, I'd buy the matching gap wedge however lob wedge wise I'd use a more bladed club for precision and tight lies.


----------

